# Megaplex



## Aleu (Jun 24, 2013)

So yeah Megaplex is a big con in Orlando, Florida. Personally, I've never been to a furry convention and this may be the first one I'll be going to. I'd expect that it's like any other fandom convention with...lots of animal headed people instead of the occasional one.

So who is going to Megaplex?


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 24, 2013)

I've never been to one before either. It isn't far for me to go I may go.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Jun 24, 2013)

Um, might want to check this out. 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/133212-Megaplex

But yea, other than that, I'm definitely going.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 24, 2013)

I checked twice. Must've missed it.

Oh well. There's dozens on AnthroCon anyway...somehow.


----------



## Aulendra (Jun 25, 2013)

I'll be going. Finally live close enough to Orlando to justify the gas/food for a day's ride instead of having to blow money on a room/plane trip. 

Itll be my first bigger furry con, only been to Furloween so far.


----------



## TheDarkCynder (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm going to Megaplex.

c:


----------



## Aleu (Jun 28, 2013)

Kick ass. The people I'm rooming with all want badges from me.
I pretty much made $40. Yay

Well I'm definitely going now. Hope to see some of you guys there.


----------

